# Good Time Fishing with the Miss Celeste - NOT



## reelcanuck

We made it out for opening day of snapper season. As everbody now knows, the snapper are everywhere. We were fishing the Perdido Bridge Rubble, about 14 miles out of Perdido Pass. We anchored up and six of of set to catching fish. From a distance we could see a large boat coming our way. As it got closer, it was no doubt as to which boat it was - the Miss Celeste. They cam right upon us, circled around - not sure what they were trying to do. They were within easy casting distance with a spinning rod. Not the first person on that boat there interested in fishing as can be seen in the picture. Washed us with prop wash and then ran off to the south. I'm too dumbfounded to even think what could be on this guys mind. Did he loose his GPS numbers and have to run on us on an old public spot. Was he just trying to screw with us. Not a word on the VHS - nothing. Can't imagine this is the proper behavior for a captain of such a vessel.


----------



## CatCrusher

The celeste is privately owned now so no telling what the hell was going on. As of 2 weeks ago they were looking for a captain according to my sources


----------



## reelcanuck

wwwfishing

Don't you get it. They weren't fishing - came over, ran around us, washed us with their prop wash, gave us a beer salute and then ran off. What the heck for. I can fish alongside most anybody as long as we are fishing.


----------



## Collard

I can understand the aggravation. The GOM is pretty big, in comparison he's pretty close. 

The people on there don't seem to give an Ats Rass that ya'll even exist. I can see a reason to scratch my head at what the capt was thinkin' though.


----------



## Heller High Water

Maybe the Captain just wanted to make a pass over the wreck to see if any AJs were holding on there.


----------



## BudYsr

I have to agree with www. from the pictures, it doesn't look like they were THAT close. Hell thats a bad ass boat, and cool to see on the water anyways PLUS it looks like you might have had a couple bikini shots on there. If they moved on out after a couple min.s, whats the big deal?


----------



## waterboy6921

From what I can see there is no prop wash.There isn't any wake coming off the boat. I don't see the big deal.


----------



## [email protected]

Opening day of snapper season on a public spot and you had a run in with another boat...OMG!!!!!!!...Come on dude big deal...Did you catch snapper...Im guessing yes so who cares. I have parasailing boats circling me everyday when im on my kayak in the gulf...just so the people in the air can watch me fish instead of looking at nothing...its no big deal...try going trout fishing on the flats and having jetskis circle you and buzz 20 ft from you at 90mph...then make a post bitching about it...sorry Im in a bad mood and figured I would bitch too!


----------



## Bullshooter

The best way to deal with jerks like that is too just ignore them. Sunday morning had a boat run 11 miles south of the Destin Pass to circle around us three or four times, and then had the nerve to ask us if we'd caught anything. I treat them like I do flipper. Keep the lines out of the water for a couple of minutes, and they both move on. If not, I move on. I fish to have fun, and I'm sure not gonna fight someone to fish. If I wanted that, I'd try pier fishing for cobia. It is a big Gulf of Mexico. If you don't know any other spots close by, try trolling and come back after the jerk has left the area.

Bullshooter

Aquasport 205 w/ 150 ETEC

The water sure looked good SE of the Pass in 100+.


----------



## rauber

sorry guys, but whats the deal? the came over to a public spot, watched their fishfinder, didnt see anything worth the try and left..... when i fish liberty ship out of destin it happens all the time... some anchor up, others circle around trolling. as longs as they didnt run over any lines or anchor ropes and didnt move into your chum slick i dont see anything to argue about.


----------



## UnderWater Angler

Damn, that's a badass boat!!


----------



## GAGE

> *UnderWater Angler (6/5/2009)*Damn, that's a badass boat!!




no doubt!



:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## David_Z

Looks to me like they were on a booze cruise. There are rods aboard, but I don't see any mate or anyone even thinking about putting a line in the water.

The captain probably just drove by to see what was showing on the bottom machine, while his passengers were just obliviously drinking.

You should have asked the girls to flash.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing

Bad Ass boat yea you could say that. I have fished on that boat 3 times. All three times I was one of the deckhands for the Camp-Rap-A-Hope cancer kids trip we put on in September every year. That boat takes off out of the water like a ski boat. 2 years ago it was a true 4 to 5 foot seas and we took those kids 45 miles offshore most of them rode on the bow. 4 to 5 footers is nothing and I mean nothing to that boat, I dont really remember very many of the kids getting sea sick we cruised out and back at 25 knots. That trip lasted 5 hours total. Last year we just fished the close in bridge rubble around the allen ship that trip lasted 3.5 hours.

These trips sure are fun to be a part of, we usually take 15 to 20 kids with there parents and a bunch of captains and deckhands to help out. Last year the Anne girl helped out and the yearbefore the Sea Hunter fished also. The state of Alabama uses the trip for research they put a few people on board to measure and tag and collect that bone in the snappers head. We are able to fish these kids out of snapper season in September. I look forward to it every year.

Now that the boat is sold we are going to have to use another platform to fish off of we are probally going to load them all up on a couple of resmondo boats this year.


----------



## Xanadu

> *reelcanuck (6/4/2009)*We made it out for opening day of snapper season. As everbody now knows, the snapper are everywhere. We were fishing the Perdido Bridge Rubble, about 14 miles out of Perdido Pass. We anchored up and six of of set to catching fish. From a distance we could see a large boat coming our way. As it got closer, it was no doubt as to which boat it was - the Miss Celeste. They cam right upon us, circled around - not sure what they were trying to do. They were within easy casting distance with a spinning rod. Not the first person on that boat there interested in fishing as can be seen in the picture. Washed us with prop wash and then ran off to the south. I'm too dumbfounded to even think what could be on this guys mind. Did he loose his GPS numbers and have to run on us on an old public spot. Was he just trying to screw with us. Not a word on the VHS - nothing. Can't imagine this is the proper behavior for a captain of such a vessel.




FYI, you don't own the whole freaking ocean.


----------



## scott j

Dear Sir, 

I am the captain of that vessel, and i apologize if i offended you in any way. I was simply checking my bottom machine to see if there was any bait to be caught for my next day's trip. i try to respect everyone on the water, you were sitting on a public spot and you used zoom on your camera, andyou did not call me on the radio either. Again i apologize if i offended you. i hope the rest of your fishing season is a prosperous one !!! God Bless.

Captain Scott H Johnson
www.aardvarkcharters.com

251-752-3232


----------



## brnbser

Nice job Capt! Thanks for coming on the forum and addressing it. Welcome...


----------



## P-cola_Native

People are getting way to sensitive over boats fishing the same wreck they are fishing. Come on guys, there are only 2 1/2 months total of snapper season. It will be easy to catch them allseason.

I had two other boats fish the first wreck we went to on opening morning and it was no problem. We set a buoy and the other two boats just came up and fished around our buoy,and it wasn't a problem. We all had room to drift around on the spot, and it was so calm there was no danger of a collision. And having the extra boats there dropping down baits only helped to get the fish fired up, it was a win-win for everyone. We did get some dirty looks at a few other large public spots when we came in and held up on the spot to make a few downs, but come on guys, they are public spots. If you can't be cooperative you aren't going to enjoy the short season.


----------



## CaptHooked & Co

Captain Scott H Johnson
www.aardvarkcharters.com

Now that's what I call a REEL REAL man! Wish everyone were more like that!


----------



## Emerald Ghost

My hat is off to you Captain Johnson, you handled that like a Professional.


----------

